# Our Momma-to-be



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys! I discovered this forum last week when I was worried sick about our new dog whose stomach was growing increasingly larger. I got on the forum seeking quick answers to my questions.

Long story short: We are dachshund fanactics! I have a "bad" habit of scrolling through craigslist ads and finding dachshunds that need homes, not puppies--adults.

We rescued Gaby four weeks ago. Turns out, we rescued a pregnant girl. I took her to the vet earlier this week concerned about her growing belly and the vet confirmed she is, in fact, pregnant. I immediately called the previous owner after the vet visit to see what breed of dog she may have mated with. Luckily (fingers crossed this is accurate), the owner believes it would have been her male dachshund on the property as she said all her other dogs were fixed. We are excited, anxious, and a little upset at the idea that someone would sell a pregnant dog on craigslist (if they knew). Anyway, some members who commented in my other thread mentioned I should start a "puppy pictures thread." 

So here we are today, with just our mommy-to-be. She is expected to delivery the end of this month (July). Stay tuned for pics of our growing momma and her coming doxie pups 

Gaby at approximately 5-6 weeks:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ughhhhh I already got one puppy from a DFer, can't I have another?


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Aw, she's so pretty! I have a 2 1/2 year old smooth Mini girl, and LOVE the breed!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

And here are our other doxie babies:

Rocky-short haired black and tan (9 months):




















Rylee-long haired silver and tan dapple (7 months):




















Gaby-long haired black and tan (2 years):




















Rocky and Rylee:



















And I can't wait to see more of THESE CUTE LIL THINGS in a few weeks!! Eeeek!

Rocky as a pup:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm melting....


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Too cute. I look forward to photos of the puppies. Your crew are all too adorable.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

So cute! Love your black and tan (it's not called silver ) dapple.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG. Dachshund puppies are some of the CUTEST! Can't wait to see photos of the pups! Your babies are all adorable, too! Kind of makes me want a Doxie. Luckily I am too far away.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I love Rylee and Gaby. A friend of mine on a forum has 5 and she also has a longhaired one who love as well.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! My hubby built Gaby a nice w helping box today out of sturdy wood. My daughter and I are going to hit some thrift shops this week to stock up on blankets for when the babies arrive. It's an exciting but nervous process!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ughhhhh I already got one puppy from a DFer, can't I have another?


I know this is OT but I always mean to ask you which one of your dogs came from the DF? lol I'm a curious person also to the OP I hope the birth goes smoothly and I will be like a hawk on this thread lol I too am waiting for a litter but the litter I'm waiting for is going to be my first puppy and they were supposed to be born this week but I haven't heard anything from the breeder yet so I don't think they were born yet. So I am anxiously waiting for puppies lol


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

awww your doxies are all cute i have a long hair standard fiona shes 10 looking forward to lots of puppy pics


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

kcomstoc said:


> I know this is OT but I always mean to ask you which one of your dogs came from the DF? lol I'm a curious person also to the OP I hope the birth goes smoothly and I will be like a hawk on this thread lol I too am waiting for a litter but the litter I'm waiting for is going to be my first puppy and they were supposed to be born this week but I haven't heard anything from the breeder yet so I don't think they were born yet. So I am anxiously waiting for puppies lol


Shambles! You can read about the birth of him and his brother DFer Sassafras's Squash here: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/86885-we-have-pregnant-girlie.html

ETA: Shambles was previously known as Clove.


----------



## ColorMePaisley (Jul 1, 2013)

So pretty! All of your dogs are beautiful!

I'll be watching this thread 
Do you plan on keeping any babies?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Love your doxie collection  They are so adorable, and I can't wait to see puppies!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

ColorMePaisley said:


> So pretty! All of your dogs are beautiful!
> 
> I'll be watching this thread
> Do you plan on keeping any babies?


Depends on how many she has. I have already told my husband if she has a brown and tan ( don't care the gender or coat) then I am keeping it!!! If it is a large litter we will find homes for them.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute puppy...
Would love more updates too.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Nothin' cuter than a doxie pup! Except maybe a full grown doxie...


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh, how exciting (even though it was unexpected)! Glad you rescued her and not someone else who may have not been so happy at the prospect of helping bring the new little puppers into the world. Hope Gaby is doing well!!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmmm...I see you live in Texas.

I _also_ live in Texas!

Unfortunately in August I'm headed off for college and will be in a dorm at least for the first year  so my ambitions for a DF puppy have been thwarted :'(

Hope everything goes smooth and we'll soon see some newborn puppies


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

too cute! Momma-to-be looks so beautiful with her full tummy... and I think I just squeed at Rocky's puppy picture! Dachshunds are so cute.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Gaby is doing great! Still unsure how far along exactly she is so I have been keeping a close eye on her. 

Over last weekend my daughter got a hamster (as if we need another pet!). She brought it downstairs and Gaby started going crazy following my daughter everywhere she went with the hamster and whining and yelping so loud! I told my daughter to take it up to her room and Gaby took off up stairs twice after the hamster and whined for a good 20 minutes, even after we put her outside to settle down. I am thinking maybe she thought it was one of her pups..? She was not aggressive, very curious. The other two dogs paid the hamster little to no attention.

And Gaby has a "bad habit" of jumping up on our patio table. I say bad habit because I didn't so much mind BEFORE I found out she was pregnant, but now that she is pregnant, I worry about her jumping off the table. Today, she brought up several branches with leaves to the table! It was quite comical and even my husband was like "Uh, what happened to the table?!" I am guessing she is probably "nesting."

I took her temp tonight just to be certain as I have read from several sources that once her temp drops below 100 degrees, she could be having the pups within the next 24 hours. She was at 100.2. I will continue to monitor daily as I feel it could be late this week or next. Poor girl is getting so big:










My hubby built her a nice whelping box. Well, maybe not "nice" in a professional breeder's eyes, BUT at least it is not cardboard. We worked with what we had already in the garage so it may be a little big, but hey, like I said, at least it is not cardboard. We put a soft fuzzy rug in it and we are stocking up on old towels, blankets, and newspapers now. Gaby started to get familiar with it this week:










I think Rocky loved it more than she did though, he hung out in it a good 10 minutes after she had already climbed out:




























And here is Gaby with her new collar and tag  She is one happy girl to have her own collar and tag for the first time. The other owners never ever had one for her. We've also bought her a beautiful Hawaiian pink floral print harness to match, but she has never been walked on a leash either, so we will tackle that after she has the pups.


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice whelping box! I'd worry about her jumping off the table and going up/down stairs regardless if she's pregnant or not; those activities put a HUGE stress on their backs.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

And to further get in the puppy spirit, here are more of Rocky's puppy photos to squeeee over  I love this little boy so much:









































































Okay...don't know about ya'll but I am super excited now


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

AmandaN said:


> Nice whelping box! I'd worry about her jumping off the table and going up/down stairs regardless if she's pregnant or not; those activities put a HUGE stress on their backs.


VERY true Amanda. We don't let the dogs go upstairs typically. If they do, it is because they are prowling on their own. But typically one paw gets on the first step and we call their name and they turn right back around. Gaby was just frantic with the hamster. I didn't think we were ever going to get her to settle down.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

I love Rocky's puppy pictures. So adorable!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

BIG NEWS!!

I just took Gaby's temp and she is at 99.1!! Exciting and I am hoping this means the poor girl gets those pups out of her within the next day! I will be watching her all day. She hasn't shown any signs like scratching, etc and really hasn't paid her whelping box much attention though  Maybe if I lay some newspapers down on top of the rug, will she go to digging and scratching? The only signs of nesting I have seen is when she carried a bunch of tree twigs on top of the table along with some blankets and towels that somehow made their way into the backyard...? 

PLEASE GIVE ME ANY ADVICE NOW ON PUPPY BIRTHS! I have been watching youtube video after youtube video...and I know for the most part Gaby will know what to do and I can just sit back and let her do her thing. But I still want to be there for her and do everything right!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

So exciting!!! Definitely going to be keeping an eye on this thread tonight and tomorrow. Good luck and I hope everything goes smoothly and uneventful!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am watching too!  I hope all goes well when the time comes!

Those puppy pics of your Boy are precious!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

oh my gosh, how exciting! Have you talked to your vet about what to do/what to expect? Or what about a doxie breeder, if you explain your situation (about rescuing her not knowing she was pregnant)? The only thing that stuck out to me (although I am TOTALLY clueless since I have never had a dog have puppies) is the blanket in the whelping box. Obviously you want her to be comfy, but aren't the puppies going to pee and poop all in it? Seems like it would be hard to clean/maintain, unless you were planning on frequently changing out the blanket. 

Keep us posted! Can't wait to see baby pics!!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Gaby's temp is at 98.3 . 
She has a clear discharge right now and is pacing the floor. We moved her whelp box into our bedroom and placed it under a desk hoping she will feel more secure and show more interest in it. I have my alarm set for midnight...although I don't think I will be falling asleep any! 

Hoping for pups in the coming hours!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Excited!!!!!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Has her cervical plug come out with a wee? She should start shredding news paper etc if you have any in the box, and i recccomend you put some down under blankets, it can get messy. Has she had a litter before? If she hasn't be prepared to help with first puppy, remove the amniotic sac and gently stimulate with a clean towel, but once she gets the hang of it you can kind of sit back and relax and make sure puppies are feeding. I would probably download some whelping books asap if you haven't and go off them.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, it is almost 5:00 AM in Dallas and no pups yet.

Gaby was up pacing all night, I could hear her walking around the room. However, she could have been pacing because she is a crate trained dog who sleeps in our laundry room with our other two dogs (they each have their own crate)...and she was given free reign to walk around the bedroom last night. There were some puddles I had to just clean up, but I am unsure of the cervical plug? I did put some newspaper in her box yesterday afternoon and she hasn't torn at it. She has had a litter prior with her other owner and the owner said she was a little nervous, but that was her first litter. 

I just took her temp and it is 97.8. I will keep monitoring her and call the vet around noon if she still hasn't given birth. Around 3:00 PM yesterday was when I took her temp first and it was around 99 degree mark. I took it hourly the remainder of the day and it never reached back over 100.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck!! I look forward to updates.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck and please update on what the vet says!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Good luck! I hope everything goes great!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay...it is now almost 1:30 PM and STILL NO PUPS.

So...I took Gaby to the vet. Didn't want to take any risks being that this is my first rodeo. They are going to observe her over the next few hours and call me each hour to let me know how she is doing and progressing. So far, her vitals look good. But the vet tech confirmed she is showing signs of labor such as swollen girl parts and the heavy breathing and panting which is an indicator on contractions.

We continue to play the waiting game...

...Meanwhile, is there such thing as "false labor" when it comes to dogs? I am guessing she should be at due date right now anyway, but is there ever an event where the body can produce false labor symptoms much like humans experience?


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh..and I missed a "minor" detail as to why I chose to go ahead and take her to vet:

At 5:30 AM, just after updating you guys, she started licking herself vigorously. I went and sat with her and I saw the "shiny bubble" of a puppy still in the sack trying to squeeze through her birth canal. I was excited and thought the first pup was on its way out. She continued licking herself then got up and started walking around and the next thing I know---the puppy was gone. I watched her all morning and no pups surfaced again. A little nerve-racking!! Vet says as of now vitals are good though, so maybe I can relax some.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Just spoke with doctor directly. Gaby's labor has ceased completely. Doctor gave three options: 1.) Continue to wait for natural labor to reoccur, 2.) Induce labor with medication (not a good option because we are not 100% sure how far pups are developed since we don't know exact breed date) and 3.) C-section, which doctor and I both feel is not necessary at this point. 

Option I am choosing: Bring her home and continue to wait for natural labor. They are going to keep her for another two hours and then we will bring her back home to her comfy crate.

They did X-ray and confirmed three little babies paddling around


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

wow, that must have been quite a fright! I'm glad everyone is still fine!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Eek! What a scare! Glad everything seems okay now, though. Do they do an ultrasound to make sure the babies' still have a heartbeat and stuff? Not sure how similar dog labor is to human labor! lol


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope everything turns out okay! What a scare that must have been! Wishing you all luck.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Go out and buy some vanilla ice cream and give her some. Calcium encourages strong contractions and the ice cream was offered to the bitches in between each puppy with the litters I've helped with.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Eeeeeeekkk!! They are here AT LAST!!! I am on cloud nine. And sorry, but I don't think they will be up for adoption, LOL. 

Vet and I both believe they appear to be full-bred dachshund. What a relief! Number one because it wasn't a big dog and number two because I am OBSESSED with this weenie dog breed!!

The vet ended up deciding to induce Gaby. She had to give her an injection for each pup  Gaby was just not having contractions.

What an eventful day! Woooo. I am tired. Momma Gaby is tired...and babies are sleeping with mommy. Be ready for LOTS of pictures.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Awww, such a relief things turned out fine in the end! How many are there total? Looking forward to lots and lots of updates and pictures!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations. I'm glad things turned out alright.

Yay for puppy pictures. Just FYI, we also won't complain if you feel the need to post any puppy videos


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations and I am so glad she went to the vets!  Looking forward to progress pics!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats and I am glad everyone is healthy. I am looking forward to more updates.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

congrats they are beautiful


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats! How many? Boys/girls?


----------



## TiffaniA (Jul 5, 2013)

How big is Shambles now? I haven't been on here in about 2 years. I was wondering how those puppies turned out as far as size and father's breed.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

We have three total: Two girls and one boy. All black and tan  Seriously the cutest babies I have ever seen at a day old! Which means here in a couple weeks they will be even cuter. And seriously, Gaby is such an amazing mom. Very nurturing and attentive. Proud of her

I will post more pics in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww yay! Congratulations on new puppies! :clap2: Can't wait to see more photos!!,


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

TiffaniA said:


> How big is Shambles now? I haven't been on here in about 2 years. I was wondering how those puppies turned out as far as size and father's breed.


You're asking in the wrong thread, but he's a beast.

Contact Sass and ThoseWordsAtBest for that news.


----------



## angelwalk (Apr 26, 2013)

Awwwww..... Congrats!!! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

omg baby weenies!!

make sure they don't need their rear dewclaws removed ( 2 days old ish )  I am not sure if it is common to do dachs front dew claws or not. I know bassets many times have the front done.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG dachshund puppies  they are so cute glad I am nowhere near you so I can't have any


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm so glad everything turned out well! I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad everything went well. What adorable puppies! I can understand why you'd want to keep them.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

To be the one to lay it down, if you're serious about keeping more than one out of this litter (let alone the whole thing) please do a lot of reading on littermate syndrome and prepare yourself for a major piece of work with training and sleepless nights.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm so glad everything went alright!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Lol! My hubby will not let me keep them all. I wish I could. We will be finding great homes for the babies, although I may try to keep one.

Pups are doing great this morning and nursing well. Gaby is a rock star mom!


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Two day-old sisters "Gemma" & "Gia" snuggling up to Momma Gaby (Gia has ribbon)


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Our big boy "Gino" sprawled out sleeping on his back


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

Gemma & Gino snuggling










Pretty girl Gia


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are just too adorable!  Do you plan on keeping them all?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

They are sooooo cute


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Since Elsa is going home Monday, I can claim one of these puppies right? RIGHT?



TiffaniA said:


> How big is Shambles now? I haven't been on here in about 2 years. I was wondering how those puppies turned out as far as size and father's breed.


He's definitely a beast. He ended up 85 lbs and 27 inches tall. Squashie is 95 lbs IIRC. Big handsome men.


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

I am thinking about keeping Gia. I had the ribbon on her earlier but have since been able to tell the girls apart a little better so we removed it. Gia has a lot more tan accents than Gemma. They are the sweetest babies and their little tails are wagging like crazy already especially when I gently rub their little bellies.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those puppies are soooo adorable! I love their names too!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Can you have a cuteness overdose?? Can't wait til they are older and more mobile!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations!. They are sooooo cute!.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed them allll
:3

that was supposed to be in caps to express my extreme need :|


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

omg, adorable!!! Can you tell at this age if they'll be long haired or short haired?


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

4 Days Old!!

And growing so fast! They already have such big personalities and I am getting waaaaay too attached to them! They are starting to potty (I really had not noticed anything prior to today and was calling the vet daily).

My fave (shhhh...can I say that?) Gia. She is so laid back and will just lay in my hand for..well, about 2 mins because I don't keep them away from Momma Gaby for too long. But I like to think when she gets a little older maybe she will still just lay with me without getting fidgety. She has a lot of tan accents that get more prominent it seems with each day.










Our big boy, Gio. He seems to be the biggest. And you can't really tell from the pic, but I am convinced he is definitely going to be a long haired doxie (if not all of them!). I can gently rub my finger atop his head and his little baby hair will stand straight up which seems pretty long for a 4 day old pup.










And little Gemma, who does NOT like to be on her back  She is the "high maintenance" one and when you tickle her tummy she screams "STOP!!!!" She didn't get a belly pic because she refuses to lay on her back. Gemma has a few tan accents, but looks like she is just about all black. Maybe they will become more pronounced as she gets older.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I would TOTALLY have Gemma  though I would like her better if she had Gia's attitude


----------



## LonestarDoxies (Jun 29, 2013)

LOL, she definitely doesn't though! I just showed my husband the difference in their personalities and exactly as predicted: Gia just lyed there and yawned with her lil tongue sticking out and Gemma was squirming and whining..er..screaming. LOL


----------

